# Bilder vorbereiten für Lasergravur



## Alex7676 (17. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin neu hier und Anfänger was PS betrift. Und zwar wäre meine Frage.Es gibt bei Gimp ein Plugin das nennt sich
"DA BigGimping Plug-in Process for GIMP With V3",da kann man Bilder vorbereiten für die Lasercravur.Ich hab hier einen Link was ich meine,hoffe das ist erlaubt hier einen Link reinzustellen.




Wie kann ich das in PS machen?
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann

Danke im Voraus
​


----------



## Technipion (17. November 2020)

Hallo Alex7676,
du kannst die Schritte, die von besagtem Plugin ausgeführt werden, auch ganz einfach selbst ausführen. Eigentlich unfassbar, dass sowas 30$ kostet...

Also schnapp dir ein Bild und dann gehst du folgendermaßen vor:

1) Öffne Bild → Bild skalieren. Bei X/Y-Auflösung stellst du die DPI deines Laserdruckers ein. Dann schaltest du die Bildgröße in mm und skalierst entweder die Breite oder die Höhe, je nachdem ob dein Bild im Hoch- oder Querformat vorliegt.

2) Über Farben → Entsättigen → Entsättigen kannst du das Bild in Graustufen umwandeln lassen.

2b) Falls nötig kannst du jetzt über Farben → Invertieren das Bild invertieren (im Video wird das vom Plugin Tile-Modus genannt). Alternativ kannst du in Schritt 3 das Farbmodell anpassen.

3) Schließlich kommt der "Newspaper" Filter zum Einsatz unter Filter → Verzerren → Zeitungsdruck. Als Muster würde ich Kreis wählen, und den Winkel stellst du am besten auf 0° ein. Mit der Periode musst du etwas spielen, hängt schließlich auch von deinem Laser ab.
Dann den Filter mit OK bestätigen und fertig.

Da GIMP FOSS (Free OpenSource Software) ist, sehe ich nicht wirklich einen Vorteil hier Photoshop zu benutzen. Falls du allerdings unbedingt PS benutzen willst, dort gibt es mit Sicherheit auch solche Filter.

Ah und eins noch: Für gelegentliches Arbeiten macht es ja nichts die 3 Schritte per Hand auszuführen. Falls du allerdings hunderte Bilder damit konvertieren möchtest, ließe sich der Prozess über ein Plugin automatisieren. In dem Fall einfach nochmal hier melden 

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Alex7676 (17. November 2020)

Super Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Werde es gleich mal probieren.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. November 2020)

In Photoshop kann man so einen Rastereffekt auch leicht hinbekommen:
https://www.kreischa-macht-druck.de/blog/kmd-blog/raster-photoshop.html(Bin jetzt etwas zu faul das selbst zu schreiben).


----------

